# Prayers sent: 2 KIA...2 injured



## V-Bottom

Daughter says she lost some friends. Now in AFG, 118th MP Brigade COP Apache, Wardak Prov. W.S.W of Kabul a few clicks :flag: God Bless them All prayers sent to the families


----------



## garybryan

Man, I know it must be hard to have a child over there and hearing this kind of news.

Lord, Please keep our soldiers save while they are in over there fighting for peace. Please Lord lift these soldiers up into your arms and accept them into heaven. Please help the families find peace of mind in dealing with this tragedy and please place yoyr healing hands on the injured soldiers so they can recover quickly. Thank you Lord for there for us in our times of need. In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Tell your Daughter Thank you, and we will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## Tucsonred

Prayers sent V-Bottom


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

My heart and prayers go out the these Heroes Family. Peace be with them.


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Prayers to the families.*

Prayers sent to the families of these heros.. Many prayers to send guardian angels watch over the soldiers marching on with their duties.. It sure makes this mom's heart heavy to hear this kind of news...

How is Danielle?


----------



## V-Bottom

Wardak Prov. is getting hit hard w/ missles. Bases getting hit. Not good. I emailed Danielle to see if shes OK. When things like this happen, phone traffic , emails etc. are halted till furthur orders. NO chit chat at all. Worries me. That area is WSW of Kabul a couple of miles. Right where she is. COP Apache Prayers sent to all............


----------

